# So i have an orchard i can get cherry/apple/plum from. but



## DennisC (Mar 27, 2021)

he just cut alot of bits not to long ago.
he say it was last sprayed in august. so the sprayed stuff should be long gone now. 

Would you guys use it? 
since its been like 6 months since it was sprayed? "before the winter"
it will mostly be smaller branches, and chunks. 

also seasoning it. 
how long should i season fruit wood? 
with bark on or off?


----------



## cornman (Mar 27, 2021)

If it’s still green, I would let it season 6-12 months.  I would think any spray would be “gone” by now, definitely by the time you go to use it.  Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DennisC (Mar 27, 2021)

yeah i would def let it season for around 6 months. 

yeah thats my thoughts aswell, i dont you think you can find any orchards, that dont spray for winter. 
and as the farmer said it would be long gone by now.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 27, 2021)

Grab some (a lot) of each, let it season and you have a long term stash of wood.  I just grabbed a 1/4 cord of cherry that I won't need til next fall or winter and 1/4 cord of well seasoned apple.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m hoarding up on some wood now too. Have 2/3 cord of 2 year seasoned apple coming along with a 1/3 cord of cherry about 10 months seasoned and another 1/3 cord of mixed oak and apple that’s green. Currently shopping for a used truck too so I can start to hoard up on the summer tree trimming around the area lol.


----------



## DennisC (Mar 27, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Grab some (a lot) of each, let it season and you have a long term stash of wood.  I just grabbed a 1/4 cord of cherry that I won't need til next fall or winter and 1/4 cord of well seasoned apple.





jcam222 said:


> I’m hoarding up on some wood now too. Have 2/3 cord of 2 year seasoned apple coming along with a 1/3 cord of cherry about 10 months seasoned and another 1/3 cord of mixed oak and apple that’s green. Currently shopping for a used truck too so I can start to hoard up on the summer tree trimming around the area lol.





so the matter that it got sprayed in august last year. 
should be no concern at all:P?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 27, 2021)

Just snag as much as you can. I love the small stuff for my smokehouse.


----------



## DennisC (Mar 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just snag as much as you can. I love the small stuff for my smokehouse.


yeah was my plan:P I dont own a truck, so im going to fill my small car to the max haha :D


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 27, 2021)

DennisC said:


> so the matter that it got sprayed in august last year.
> should be no concern at all:P?



I would expect every non organic orchard is spraying.  After 6 months or more I would feel fine using it if it was seasoned.  You know it was sprayed.  Anyone buying fruitwood or nut woods like Almond or Walnut from most sources should assume the same at some point.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2021)

Organic orchards spray their trees about twice as often as non-organic orchards...

Anyone using fruit woods or nut woods or corn pellets is getting some form of spray...
That pretty much leaves soft woods like fir, pine etc....


----------



## DennisC (Mar 28, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Organic orchards spray their trees about twice as often as non-organic orchards...
> 
> Anyone using fruit woods or nut woods or corn pellets is getting some form of spray...
> That pretty much leaves soft woods like fir, pine etc....


So you would have no concerns over using the wood im getting :) ?
new to this whole season my self:) always just bought dried so never thought of it before haha


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2021)

The concentration of "stuff" is so minimal.... Ppb or Ppt....  And the temperatures it burns at...
Enjoy your roast or ham...  It's better than anything you can purchase at the bog box grocery..

I live in the middle of orchards...  so do the owners of said orchards...
If this stuff was harmful, do you really think the orchardist would live in the center of where he/she was spraying ???


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2021)

Where I live.....


----------



## DennisC (Mar 28, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Where I live.....
> 
> View attachment 490909


hahaha :D 
Must be nice :P 
guess you never run out of wood haha!

and yeah what you say makes sense, why else would you also eat the fruit aswell haha 
the smoker you helped me with the sizes and such are comeing along nicely. cant wait to finish it!


----------

